# 2001 Allroad AT - Best car at any price



## venstrata (Mar 30, 2011)

I just wanted to post my experience... 

I knew about the standard red flags when looking at it, but I just did not care. The car was real clean. Silver/black, fresh sneeakers, not a scratch on it and the leather was taught and Lexol happy. I pulled the trigger. 2 months later... new torque converter, virtually all suspension parts replaced, welded exhaust pipes at flex joints, new Denso A/C compressor, etc... 7,800 USD in toto.

Am I posting whiney stuff on the forums? Hell no. I am 13k in on a 2001 Allroad that is now mint. The Goldwrenches can't find anything else to fix on it. Show me any car on the road, at any price that drives like a sports car with my MTB, kayak, Bernese mountain dog, groceries, girlfriend and extensive weekend warrior equipment. Better road trip car than my friend's X5 or LSE and better daily driver too. Plus guess what - it's paid for and not depreciating exponentially.

Sure I miss my 2002tii, my 4000CSQ, my 535is, my 100CSQ. All epic cars that were cherished and driven 200-250k (My 200tii had 450k miles when sold for 3,500 USD). I still have the 100CSQ, arguably the best built car ever made (230k hard driven miles still with original exhaust and clutch - amazing)

I have to say that my Allroad is the best car at any price. I have my money put aside for airbag replacement and guess what, it is only 2 months payment on a M5x.

Big love to all Audi fans, Clay


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

A logical and fiscally sensible post in the allroad forum. What's going on? Surely you came in here to:
- ask what the common failure points are
- ask what price to pay for a used one with a leaky airbag
- after you buy it, whine that airbag is leaky even though you were told they are one of the few common points of failure and already knew about it

---

I love my AR, too. There's nothing out there that has the right mix of capabilities for me. I've had a few issues - common and expected, or already known. Most of them are now fixed. Just a few pieces to bring it back to 100%. With wheels and tires I'm


----------



## duckncover182 (Jan 26, 2006)

i would still rock an s4 avant over an allroad any day. or a volvo v70r


----------



## kyle_w (May 4, 2008)

V70R oh yah


----------



## venstrata (Mar 30, 2011)

allroad said:


> A logical and fiscally sensible post in the allroad forum. What's going on? Surely you came in here to:
> - ask what the common failure points are
> - ask what price to pay for a used one with a leaky airbag
> - after you buy it, whine that airbag is leaky even though you were told they are one of the few common points of failure and already knew about it
> ...


----------



## venstrata (Mar 30, 2011)

duckncover182 said:


> i would still rock an s4 avant over an allroad any day. or a volvo v70r


S4 Avant too small for my dog ; ) Seriously Volvo? Don't they have built in grocery bag holders or somesuch?


----------

